# No Domane ALR disc or rim brake for 2019?



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Stopped by Trek bike shop today to get info on 2019 Domane ALR. Nothing on website or the shops Trek inventory website. It goes from AL 3 at $1019 to Carbon SL for $2300. Nothing in between 

Any news if they are skipping 2019 and coming out with 2020 model. The Checkpoint is nice but overkill for me

Thanks


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

acckids said:


> Stopped by Trek bike shop today to get info on 2019 Domane ALR. Nothing on website or the shops Trek inventory website. It goes from AL 3 at $1019 to Carbon SL for $2300. Nothing in between
> 
> Any news if they are skipping 2019 and coming out with 2020 model. The Checkpoint is nice but overkill for me
> 
> Thanks


I don't know for sure regarding the future on the Trek lines but from talking with friends that are Trek dealers it is my impression Trek is moving away from Aluminum bikes and rim brakes except for line entry or budget model road bikes.

My riding career or road bike lifestyle is winding down along with my body so that somewhat mitigates my disappointment over the above. I prefer quality aluminum frames and for where I ride rim brakes.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Other than price, I'm curious as to why one would prefer aluminum and rim brakes over carbon and disc brakes? I have both (all Treks) and while I don't hate my aluminum, rim braked Trek ION, I'd much rather ride my carbon, disc braked Trek Boone. My Domane is carbon with rim brakes and I wish it had disc brakes :-/ 

When comparing my aluminum bike to my carbon bike, the carbon bike is...

* stiffer where it needs to be
* flexes for comfort where it needs to
* lighter
* more aero
* stops better in all conditions
* easier to clean due to internally routed cables (although that makes cable replacement a pain)

However, a nearly $1,300 price gap between models is interesting... you could buy 2 AL 3's for the price of a single Carbon SL?!?! 

If you want a bike that falls between those to price points, perhaps look at another brand. I love my Treks, but they are pricey compared to other brands.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

I prefer rim brakes over disc strictly because the weather and terrain that I ride in and do not merit the added costs and maintenance that goes with disc brakes. 

Many, (not all), of the alleged advantages of carbon over aluminum for the recreational rider are IMO either a myth, (or at best an exaggeration), placebo effect, or are not real world relevant disregarding price, but even more irrelevant when you factor in the added cost of carbon. 

Aluminum is much more break resistance and easier to repair should one have the misfortune to damage the bike in an accident. 

Naturally one should ride whatever they prefer regardless of the reason they prefer a particular bicycle. Ultimately one has to be emotionally and physically happy with their bicycle, model of car, or whatever.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3RG5dztrXM


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

GlobalGuy said:


> I prefer rim brakes over disc strictly because the weather and terrain that I ride in and do not merit the added costs and maintenance that goes with disc brakes.
> 
> Many, (not all), of the alleged advantages of carbon over aluminum for the recreational rider are IMO either a myth, (or at best an exaggeration), placebo effect, or are not real world relevant disregarding price, but even more irrelevant when you factor in the added cost of carbon.
> 
> ...


This is most definitely NOT true.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

GlobalGuy said:


> Aluminum is ...... easier to repair should one have the misfortune to damage the bike in an accident.


 Lots of places repair Carbon frames, I haven't heard of anyone that repairs aluminum, have you?

For most road bikes I would agree with you on the brakes, but not the aluminum over carbon frames.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Srode said:


> Lots of places repair Carbon frames, I haven't heard of anyone that repairs aluminum, have you?
> 
> For most road bikes I would agree with you on the brakes, but not the aluminum over carbon frames.


You and CWW are, of course, correct. 

I meant to refer to scratches, nicks, and dings. Even then depending upon exactly what we are referring to carbon can be easier. 

Separately, the price of a quality carbon frame compared to a quality aluminum bike with the same components is ridiculously overpriced for any perceived advantage. 

The real world difference performance wise for the rider is way overrated IMO. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3RG5dztrXM


----------

